# QS Engine Bay



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Past few days i've been tinkering with the engine bay on the QS.

Polished the top of the manifold, and sprayed the rest of it.

Sprayed the charge pipe and polished the clamps.

Quite liking the black matt finish to the paint.  I used Halfords high temp enamel spray paint.
Just need to give it a good clean now as there is dust everywhere from sanding the manifold.

Sorry about the iPhone picture quality.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate bring it along to the Windmill so we can have a look I am thinking of polishing prt of my manifold as the heat is getting to the powder coating


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That car would look so much better with TTOC stickers :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> That car would look so much better with TTOC stickers :wink:


Na... so much better without!!! Its a QS... lightweight version!!!! Dont need extra weight with badges and stickers!


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought my TT QS was the only one with this poor wiring finish..... Do all engines have this bare wire syndrome?
Why does Audi think that this is a quality job or acceptable???

Any ideas on a quality fix?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

donss said:


> I thought my TT QS was the only one with this poor wiring finish..... Do all engines have this bare wire syndrome?
> Why does Audi think that this is a quality job or acceptable???
> 
> Any ideas on a quality fix?


My roadster is better finished but my qS is the same as the pic bigsyd sorted me with a nice cable sleave to over it


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

as Andy said i had the same problem on my QS but got a piece of small flex conduit from work to cover it and it looks like OEM now...if anybody wants a piece drop me a pm with your address and i will post it to you,


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually thought this was a fault and had them look at it only to be told that that was normal, poor quality I would say
thanks Syd pm sent


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Syd, can you put an extra bit in the parcel for john and I'll get it from him at next meet or summit. Save on postage.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

in the post lads, all you have to do is cut to length, then with a sharp knife (be careful ) put a cut down the middle and ease over the original conduit, it will then lock onto it then push other end onto manifold bit of plastic, this will also lock onto, turn new conduit so cut is underneath and it then looks like one piece of conduit onto manifold,


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Syd [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Better picture


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Never noticed that before:



















It is a bit vrap isnt it, but to be honest as long as it works.... whatever :roll: :wink:


----------

